# Additional fans needed or change case?



## PeterMoris (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi the system im getting soon is as follows

Fractal define R4 case
i7 4930k six core
corsair hydro h100
GTX 780
16gb corsair 1866 ddr3
Asus sabertooth intel x79
500gb samsung 840 evo
1tb seagate 64mb cache

Was recommended the Fractal define R4 case as i mentioned wanting my rig silent. But now the builder has mentioned that it will be quiet, but not silent anyway. Wondering if its worth going down the half assed approach, as the case looks dismal as hell. 

Ive seen in a couple of videos on utube that show the hydro h100
with additional fans underneath it to (im guessing) blow additional air through the radiator to cool or disperse heat away from the inside of the rig.

Recommended? Ive seen other people mention that the use of the fans makes more use on the PSU and mobo, that just produces more heat, so rather counter productive?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm not sure what you're asking about the case....?

With the H100(i)...you have a push configuration - one fan, pull configuration - one fan or a push/pull configuration - 2 fans on the radiator. Generally speaking with a rad you want fresh clean/cool air from the outside blowing across the rad for optimal performance.


----------



## PeterMoris (Mar 19, 2014)

Think this is what i have seen.
In videos, was seeing the h100i mounted to the top of the inside of the case,
then mounted underneath, to fans blowing up into it, i guess blowing up and out the top to the case.
Heard sometimes there isnt enough room to do this, with the cpu cooling to high, or similar with the motherboard


----------

